# Thermacell and Black Flies ???



## uptracker

Does the thermacell work on black flies? They're horrible on the rivers around here right now.


----------



## Falesy

I am also wondering about the thermacell and if it is good for carrying around with you while you are fishing. Also has anyone used to new OFF clip on thing, how does that work(performance) or is it just a gimmick?


----------



## WILDCATWICK

I love my thermacell in the U.P. Get the carrying case and strap it on to your arm while fishing and your good to go.


----------



## uptracker

Finally find some stuff Falesy:

KEY FEATURES 

Repels up to 98% of mosquitoes. Also repels black flies, no-see ums, sand flies, and other flying biting insects. Creates a 15 x 15 ft Bug-Free-Zone. 
Compact, Cordless and Portable  take it anywhere! 
NO DEET! 
Odor free 
Silent 
Effective alternative to smelly lotions and sprays which must be applied to the skin. 
Tested and approved by the U.S. Army. Currently used in Iraq, Kuwait and Afghanistan. 
EPA approved. 
Perfect for outdoor activities in your backyard and the great outdoors!


----------



## Falesy

Thanks Uptracker, I saw that though too on their website, I guess I am just looking for some more testimonials and personal experiences.


----------



## Banditto

you put it on and it isn't very effective for a couple minutes. mosquitoes will still land on you at first but don't seem to bite. after a couple minutes you sometimes see a small amount of odorless smoke and zero bugs will bother you. if it's really windy I have had bugs come from upwind and buzz my face but once close enough they fly away.

we put one in a canoe in the middle and you don't get mosquitoes at dusk like you normally would.

they are making larger patio models but I haven't checked them out personally.


----------



## uptracker

Do you guys deer/bear hunt with these things? I'm worried about the scent also.


----------



## bigrackmack

uptracker said:


> Do you guys deer/bear hunt with these things? I'm worried about the scent also.


A lot of people use them bear hunting........Mack


----------



## Linda G.

I've had thermacells for two years+ now, in all areas, in all kinds of conditions and haven't found anything they don't work on. There is no discernible smell, in fact, a couple of weeks ago I had a deer walk right up to me, about two feet away. I could easily have touched her from my spot against the trunk of a tree.


----------



## tommy-n

did they come with your golden chariot or were they extra:lol:


----------



## Undertow

Used a thermacell for the first time today on the fox river. Worked great, the bugs were there but they weren't biting or buzzing in my face. 

Undertow


----------



## bigrackmack

Here is the patio thremacell.......Mack at the bottom... http://www.northwoodsoutlet.com/osc...hp?cPath=22&osCsid=tefoa9vbnn1k8447hpcjqpnpg0


----------

